# coastal cruisin'



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

me and a friend of mine are going to be doing about 60-70miles on sunday, from palos verdes to santa monica and back. it's a really beautiful ride, i did it yesterday by myself.

we'll be passing by the Starbucks on hawthorne in pv around 11ish, if you want to join us from there. we'll be riding up the coast to the Wild Oats on wilshire in santa monica to buy food and use the facilities, then riding back to pv. the terrain is either flats or rolling hills, with a few very short climbs. we're not going to be riding slow, but we won't be hammering either- just a comfy spin. should take about 4hrs.

send me a pm or just respond if you're interested.


----------



## Fast_C50 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll probably see ya!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

my friend b1tched out on me. i've called him 3 times today, and he hasn't called back. he is probably scared of the rain.

sooo since it's just me, i'm gonna do a shorter ride. 4-5hr solo rides get boring. have fun, c50.


----------

